

 Gapminder Makes Statistics Awesome – Now On Your Desktop - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/08/12/gapminder-makes-statistics-awesome-now-on-your-desktop-video/

======
cj
Direct link: <http://www.gapminder.org/news/gapminder-desktop-launched/>

